
The Web and Education: We Need Scale - MaysonL
http://continuations.com/post/190217323/the-web-and-education-we-need-scale
======
ujjwalg
I agree with the author completely. There is a huge fragmented education
market which requires a technologically scalable innovative solution.

~~~
ibsulon
I have yet seen a way to scale having a beer with a teacher after the class is
over and chat about the field of study. Email or IM is just not the same
thing.

I've seen people teaching online classes, and I've been in online classes.
There's a difference between learning a series of facts and truly having
access to an expert in the field.

